# Things like this.........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

........makes my blood *B O I L ! *

https://www.yahoo.com/news/florida-teen-accused-allegedly-setting-181500032.html


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

WOW!! I can't even respond or I will definitely be banned!!


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

There are many such "Jeffrey Dahmers in the making" wandering around out there. Any mental health expert will say torturing & killing animals is what they do before graduating to humans. When they get older, many kids will turn up missing; it's only a matter of time.
Our justice system is partly responsible; in the law, animals are property & people (including those over 18) who do this never go to prison. Recently two young men videotaped themselves slicing a dog's throat. They were charged with "Animal Cruelty" & paid a fine.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

That is darn cruel!


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Sick. The next mass killer if not removed from society. No rehab possible here. Locked cell for the rest of his life is the only option.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I personally would enjoy making that prick squeeze into my dogs' travel crate and then let him beg and plead for mercy. No I wouldn't hurt him, but he would not know that for a while.....

GW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Goldwing you are a lot nicer than I am. I was thinking about coating him in beef fat and turn him out in a dog park.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was not impressed when they mentioned that he was from a broken home. If that is enough to cause a person to burn an animal alive and then feed that to his dogs, then all whores must be sterilized and post birth abortions should be allowed until the age where we learn that the 17 year old is not a monster. That would be the 51st trimester I believe.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Happens more then you care to know. Adolescent behavior.
And the adolescents mature into law abiding adults. 
Seen it, Done it, Prevented it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A "broken home" causes all kinds of lasting problems.
This was one of them.
He will only get worse.

Yes, I agree: He's a mass-murderer-in-training.
Only strong, quickly-applied discipline might change his direction.

Won't happen, of course.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Collective Peer pressure mixed in with just growing up can create a bad decision or choice.. 
Reach far back into your memory banks ,,,you may possibly be able to relate .


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The cop on our beat in New York City actually _walked_ his beat. Every day. Several circuits.
He knew everybody, and especially us kids.

When I got myself into trouble, he actually grabbed me by the ear (painful) and walked me home. He told my mother what I had done, and they discussed my punishment. Then I was punished, according to their agreement.

Afterward, he made sure that I knew that I had "done my time" for my crime, and that I was back in his good graces.

Do you think that I ever again did anything criminal or unpleasant?
Far from it.
And I had learned a useful lesson, and also learned about discipline and how to apply it.

This is what's missing in today's permissive world: Cops who actually know the people with whom they're dealing, and parents who care about their kids enough to control, and even punish, them.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

pic said:


> Collective Peer pressure mixed in with just growing up can create a bad decision or choice..
> Reach far back into your memory banks ,,,you may possibly be able to relate .


Quite a lame excuse. And, no...I can't relate.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was far from an angel in my teen years. I had two older brothers that plowed a path through the rules so wide that my misdeeds were often overlooked. When it really mattered, my parents stepped up to the plate and gave me some serious corrective influence.
AND I NEVER lit one of Gods' creatures on fire. Peer pressure might have affected my hairstyle or my choice of clothing, but peer pressure could never, ever make me act like a piece of scum that would do such a thing!

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Collective Peer pressure mixed in with just growing up can create a bad decision or choice..
> Reach far back into your memory banks ,,,you may possibly be able to relate .


I did some stupid things as an adolescent, but was never cruel to any animal.

Looking back to what I did do, I can't relate to what the person in question did.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good parenting could have prevented that but we have to remember some people are just plain evil


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

They should put him in a cage and set it on fire. See how he likes it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

elongobardi said:


> They should put him in a cage and set it on fire. See how he likes it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But the bleeding hearts would not vote or allow for that to happen! Just saying!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

spongemonkey said:


> But the bleeding hearts would not vote or allow for that to happen! Just saying!


The bleeding hearts didn't do a damn thing for two years after that S.O.B. burned a live cat to death, did they?

GW


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> The bleeding hearts didn't do a damn thing for two years after that S.O.B. burned a live cat to death, did they?
> 
> GW


Can you you provide proof of that?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If you watched the video and pay attention you may catch the part that says the crime occurred in 2016 and he is only facing prosecution now.
BTW, I do not need to prove anything to a monkey. 
Don't troll me.

GW


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> If you watched the video and pay attention you may catch the part that says the crime occurred in 2016 and he is only facing prosecution now.
> BTW, I do not need to prove anything to a monkey.
> Don't troll me.
> 
> GW


Got you! Seems like the only trolling is being done by you! Now, do you feel so much better? Do you need a medal or a chest to pin it on?


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

spongemonkey said:


> But the bleeding hearts would not vote or allow for that to happen! Just saying!


I know. It's disgusting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

win231 said:


> Quite a lame excuse. And, no...I can't relate.


You never been (double dog dared) .lol.?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The vast majority of juvenile offenders, even those who commit serious crimes, grow out of antisocial activity as they transition to adulthood. Most juvenile offending is, in fact, limited to adolescence.

 
 
This study suggests that the process of maturing out of crime is linked to the process of maturing more generally, including the development of impulse control and future orientation.

 
 https://www.ojjdp.gov/pubs/248391.pdf


----------

